# Enable EBT coding doesn't work



## pitha1337 (Jun 30, 2015)

Hi, I'm using the original iPhone Lighting cable. Which cable would you suggest?


----------



## Thorsten (Jan 5, 2015)

HI,

you will need this cable:

https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.937226262956336.1073741852.297774943568141&type=3

Audio Signal will transfer analog with aux to the radio...
With lightning, it is digital and not supported from your head unit and I think a firmware update will not help.

Thorsten


----------



## pitha1337 (Jun 30, 2015)

Will I be able to navigate trough the Music via iDrive and Wheel?


----------



## Thorsten (Jan 5, 2015)

Yes.


Thorsten


----------



## pitha1337 (Jun 30, 2015)

Okay, do you know the partnumber of this article? There are so many adapters...


----------



## Thorsten (Jan 5, 2015)

HI,

This should be the right number: 61122287505


Thorsten


----------



## pitha1337 (Jun 30, 2015)

Hi,

just for informational purposes. The right part number is: 61122287642. At least for my car.


----------



## Thorsten (Jan 5, 2015)

HI,

thanks for reply, have you ordered?


Thorsten


----------



## pitha1337 (Jun 30, 2015)

Yes, it is on the way to me. But I have the bad feeling that it will still not work with this adapter because on the BMW Compatibility Matrix USB Music playing seems to be only available after the second Software update for my car. I will keep you updated.


----------



## Thorsten (Jan 5, 2015)

HI,

software update for?
For analog audio?


Thorsten


----------



## pitha1337 (Jun 30, 2015)

Hi, so the BMW music adapter works for me. I can navigate trough my Apple Music and play the tracks. All tracks are visible on the screen. Spotify also works but this is a bit buggy when displaying title information on the screen. So I guess using the adapter is the best solution for me.


----------



## Thorsten (Jan 5, 2015)

Without update? 


Thorsten


----------



## pitha1337 (Jun 30, 2015)

Yes, I thought about an update because in the BMW compatibility matrix USB music playing was not possbile for my cars software version. Nevertheless it works without an update


----------

